# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Bán tấm pvc nhựa đặc màu vàng ở đâu Hà Nội

## leanhseomxh

Tấm nhựa PVC màu kem do Phát Lộc sản xuất siêu bền bởi có độ vững chắc, chịu va đập lớn, không bị lão hóa, tuổi thọ cao trong mọi thời tiết và môi trường khắc nghiệt. Sản phẩm của chúng tôi có ưu điểm đặc biệt là không có độc tố, bảo vệ sức khỏe người tiêu dùng.



Bên cạnh đó, nhựa tấm PVC Phát Lộc có khả năng chống ăn mòn hóa chất, kháng tĩnh điện, chống thấm nước, chống tia cực tím, không bắt cháy, không bám bụi. Bởi vậy được ứng dụng để:
– Làm mặt bàn thao tác nhựa PVC màu mỡ gà cho công nhân các nhà máy sản xuất điện tử, mặt bàn chuyền cắt may, mặt bàn chế biến thủy hải sản … 
– Nhua tam PVC sử dụng trong các nghành cơ khí chế tạo: Đồ gá, jig, đế dao khuôn bế, thớt dập sản phẩm.
– Dùng để chế tạo các thiết bị xử lý hóa chất: ống hút khí thải, bồn bể xi mạ, bể xử lý nước thải rác thải, mương máng dẫn hóa chất, hệ thống thông khí,…

*Thông số kỹ thuật:*
Xuất xứ: Công ty Phát Lộc, Việt Nam
Màu sắc: Mỡ gà / trắng ngà / màu kem / màu be
Kích thước: 1000 x 2000 mm, 1220 x 2440mm hoặc kích thước theo yêu cầu.
Độ dày: 3mm, 5mm, 8mm, 10mm, 12mm, 15mm… 60mm
Số lượng: Hàng sẵn có, sản xuất theo yêu cầu trong thời gian nhanh nhất.

Nhựa tấm PVC màu mỡ gà Phát Lộc được sản xuất trên dây chuyền sản xuất hiện đại, nguồn nguyên liệu đầu vào nhập khẩu từ các hãng nổi tiếng thế giới như Mỹ, Nhật, Italia,... Vì vậy quý khách hàng hoàn toàn có thể yên tâm sử dụng, chất lượng cao, thời gian bảo hành dài hạn.

*Xem thêm:* Máy ép gạch không nung Phát Lộc - Hàng chất lượng ổn định - công nghệ hiện đại nhất.

*Mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:*
Công ty TNHH vật liệu nhiệt Phát Lộc
Địa chỉ: 126 Yên lãng - Đống Đa - Hà Nội
Hotline: *0902 97 9998 - 0904 964 877*
Email: nhietphatloc@gmail.com

----------

